# "There but for the grace of God go I"



## yoyoceramic (Jan 20, 2012)

I have always wondered what Christians mean to say by the turn of phrase, "There but for the grace of God go I".

Today I heard a friend say, "If it wasn't for God's grace, you would be Obama." Now, I think understand what he means to say by this phrase, but I just cannot help but look askance at such a phrase. It is almost as if self-righteousness has to be presupposed to even make such a statement.

I am reminded of the parable of the tax collector and the pharisee, the pharisee is thanking God that (presumably by grace?) he is 'not like [...] this tax collector'. How is this substantially different than the pharisee saying, "If it wasn't for God's grace, I would be like this tax collector"


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 20, 2012)

The saying originates with the English Reformer John Bradford" who actually said, "There, but for the grace of God, goes John Bradford."

When Bradford used it, he was locked up in prison and saw another man headed to the gallows. It was actually a very humble statement -- I am marked for death, and it is only by God's grace that another is going there instead.


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 20, 2012)

Acknowledgement of God's grace is the difference.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 20, 2012)

If the context of the statement is to say, "Praise God that I'm not as bad as _that_ guy," then it is indeed like the Pharisee in Jesus' story.

But I think more often people use it to say, "Don't be too quick to despise that guy, because if it weren't for God's grace we'd all be like him or worse." It that case, the attitude is really quite different from that of the Pharisee. It's a statement that reminds us to remain humble in all things, especially in criticism.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Very helpful distinctions.


----------



## J. Dean (Jan 24, 2012)

Jack K said:


> If the context of the statement is to say, "Praise God that I'm not as bad as _that_ guy," then it is indeed like the Pharisee in Jesus' story.
> 
> But I think more often people use it to say, "Don't be too quick to despise that guy, because if it weren't for God's grace we'd all be like him or worse." It that case, the attitude is really quite different from that of the Pharisee. It's a statement that reminds us to remain humble in all things, especially in criticism.


Agree +10. I think of the phrase as a reminder of the latter meaning. It's only by God's sovereign grace that He chooses to not put us in worse places, because we sure deserve those worse places.


----------

